# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աղոթք

## Monk

Ես կառաջարկեի այս թեմայում խոսել աղոթքի մասին. ինչ է աղոթքը, ինչ դրսևորումներ ու եղանակներ ունի, ով ինչպես է պատկերացնում այն և այլն: Ցանկալի է նաև տարբեր կրոնական համակարգերի ու դավանանքների մոտեցումներին անդրադարձը: 
Թեման բացելու հենց սկզբից կցանկանայի հստակեցնել, որ թեմայի նպատակը չէ պարզել, թե ով ինչպես է աղոթում: Չէի ցանկանա փարիսեցիության և կեղծ բարեպաշտության խրախուսողի տպավորությունների կամ այդ երևույթների տեղիք տալ: Անշուշտ, աղոթքը խիստ անձնական ու նվիրական հասկացություն է, և անհրաժեշտություն չկա տեղի-անտեղի դրա մասին բարձրաձայնելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ համար աղոթքը պարզապես Աստծո հետ զրույց է: Երբ ինչ-որ անգիր արած խոսքեր եմ ասում, զգում եմ, որ դա աղոթք չէ: Մի՞թե մեր ծնողների դուրը կգար, եթե կանգնեինք նրանց դիմաց ու անգիր արած բառեր ասեինք: Դրա հետ միաժամանակ, «Հայր մերը» կատարյալ աղոթք է, երբեմն ինքդ հենց դրանով աղոթելու պահանջ ես զգում:

----------

Apsara (06.07.2012)

----------


## NoemI

Հազվադեպ եմ աղոթում երբ ինչ-որ բանից խիստ հուսալքված եմ լինում, իսկ երբ տրամադրությունս բարցր է լինում աղոթելու մասին չեմ էլ մտաբերում.

----------


## egoist

Ամեն  մարդ  յուրովի է աղոթում և ունի իր պատկերացումները աղոթքի վերաբերյալ. ընդհանուր առմամբ կարելի է ասել,  աղոթքը  .մարդականց  փորձն է հաղորդակցվելու աստծո հետ … Ըստ ինձ այստեղ էլ գործում է խոսքի ուժը, երբ մենք  աղոթելու ընթացքում ասում ենք մի բան ու շատ ուզում ենք/կամ հավատում ենք , որ դա իրականանա  մենք ակամայից  նպաստում ենք  այդ ցանկության իրականացմանը…

----------


## Grieg

աղոթքի միջոցով մարդ կարող է լիովին լիցքափվել, կարգավորել  ներքին աշխարհը.. առողջության վրա նույնպես կարծում եմ դրական ազդեցություն ունի պարզ օրինակ մարդ եթե սնունդի հարձակվելու փոխարեն ներսից իրեն կարգի բերեր և օրգանիզմը պատրաստի վիճակի բերելով գիտակցելով սնվեր ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ նրա օրգանիզմի համար.. 
այլ կրոներից հինդուիզմի և բուդիզմի դեպքում կամ ուղղակի արևելյան մշակույթում կան մանտրաները, օրինակ գայատրի մանտրան այսպիսի տեսք ունի 



> OM
> BHUR BHUVA SVAHA
> TAT SAVITUR VARENYAM
> BHARGO DEVASYA DHEEMAHI
> DHIYO YONAH PRACHODAYAT


այդ աղոթքների միջոցով ընդունվում է որ հնաարվոր է հասնել գերվիճակների,  դա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ վանկերը արտահայտելու ընթացքում ստեղծվում է ֆիզիկական տատանումներ և եթե դրան ավելացնելով խոսքի էությունը ..

եթե համեմատել կարծում եմ, որ օրինակ հայր մերը ավելի քիչ մեդիտատիվ է քան վեդիստական աղոթքները, սակայն դա ել կարծում եմ ունի բացատրություն արևելյան կրոները ուղղված էն ներքին աշխարհին, նիրվանայի հասնելու և այլն իսկ արևմտյանը մշակույթներում ավելի շատ շեշտը դրվում է հասարակականի վրա..  

սակայն հայերեն հայր մերը շատ գեղեցիկ է`



> Հայր մեր որ յերկինս ես,
> սուրբ եղիցի անուն Քո։
> Եկեսցէ արքայութիւն Քո։
> Եղիցին կամք Քո
> որպէս յերկինս և յերկրի։
> Զհաց մեր հանապազորդ
> տուր մեզ այսօր։
> և թող մեզ զպարտիս մեր,
> որպէս և մեք թողումք
> ...






> Our Father, Who art in heaven, 
> Hallowed be Thy Name. 
> Thy Kingdom come. 
> Thy Will be done, on earth as it is in Heaven. Give us this day our daily bread. 
> And forgive us our trespasses, 
> as we forgive those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into temptation,
> but deliver us from evil. Amen.





> Отче наш, сущий на небесах! да святится имя Твое;
> да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя и на земле, как на небе;
> хлеб наш насущный дай нам на сей день;
> и прости нам долги наши, как и мы прощаем должникам нашим;
> и не введи нас в искушение, но избавь нас от лукавого.
> Ибо Твое есть Царство и сила и слава во веки.
> Аминь.





> Vater unser,
> der Du bist im Himmel,
> geheiligt werde Dein Name,
> Dein Reich komme,
> Dein Wille geschehe,
> wie im Himmel
> so auch auf Erden.
> 
> Unser tägliches Brot gib uns heute,
> ...


ես կարծում եմ որ աղոթքը  կարող է ներքին  լինի և ձայնային տեսքով չարտահայտվի ..

----------


## Annychka

> Հազվադեպ եմ աղոթում երբ ինչ-որ բանից խիստ հուսալքված եմ լինում, իսկ երբ տրամադրությունս բարցր է լինում աղոթելու մասին չեմ էլ մտաբերում.


Իսկ քո կարծիքով դա ճիշտա՞ :Cool:

----------


## NoemI

Իհարկե ոչ, բայց եթե ներքին ցանկություն չկա չեմ ուզում  կեղծաորություն անել

----------


## Annychka

> Իհարկե ոչ, բայց եթե ներքին ցանկություն չկա չեմ ուզում  կեղծաորություն անել


Բայց մեկ-մեկ էլ մտածի,որ քո լավ- լավ պահերի համար էլա պետք աղոթել ու հավատալ որ դա Աստծո կամքն է  :Ok:

----------


## NoemI

> Բայց մեկ-մեկ էլ մտածի,որ քո լավ- լավ պահերի համար էլա պետք աղոթել ու հավատալ որ դա Աստծո կամքն է


Համամիտ եմ, բայց ուզում եմ որ ինքնակամ լինի ոչ թե արհեստական

----------


## Monk

Աստծո հետ մշտապես հաղորդակցվելու և Նրա ներկայության մեջ մնալու համար սահմանված մարդը մեղսագործությամբ անկում ապրեց և զրկվեց այդ երանավետ ներկայությունից: Սակայն Աստծո պատկերով ու նմանությամբ հոգևոր ստեղծված մարդու հոգում մնաց անմար փափագը` վերստին դառնալու Կենաց Աղբյուրի ներկայության մեջ և Արարչի հետ հաղորդակցվելու: Աստծո և մարդու միջև պատնեշված մեղքի կապանքը թոթափելու և Աստվածային Լույսի շողերը մարդու հոգու մեջ ծագեցնելու ճանապարհը մարդու համար հենց առաջին հերթին աղոթքն է, որով նյութական մարդը հոգեղինանում և հաղորդակցվում է աննյութական Արարչի հետ:
Մարդը կարող է աղոթել թե առանձնության մեջ և թե առ Աստված ունեցած ուղղափառ հավատով ու սիրով միավորված իր նմանների միասնության մեջ` Եկեղեցում: Առանաձնական աղոթքը  կարող է կատարվել ցանկացած ժամանակ և ցանկացած վայրում (բացառությամբ գիտակցաբար մեղանչելուց, քանի որ նման աղոթքն անընդունելի է Աստծուն): Ընդհանրական աղոթքի համար Եկեղեցին սահմանել է հատուկ կարգ ու ժամանակ, որը Հայաստնայայց Եկեղեցում դրսևորվում է ամենօրյա ժամերգություններով: 
Աղոթելիս կարևոր է նկատի ունենալ մի հանգամանք. աղոթքի պահին քեզ նայել ոչ թե քո սեփական, այլ Աստծո աչքերով: Սեփական աչքերով քեզ նայելիս կտեսնես, թե դու չունես այս կամ այն բանը` հիմնականում առնչված նյութական աշխարհի պահանջներին, և այդպիսով աղոթքդ կվերածվի Աստծուն ուղղված պահանջների ցուցակի: Իսկ Աստծո աչքերով նայելիս կտեսնես մեղավոր ու անարժան էակի, որ առաջին հերթին կարիք ունի Աստծո շնորհին արժանանալու և մաքրագործվելու, նախ և առաջ արժանի դառնալու Աստծուն աղոթելու շնորհին:

Հ.Գ. Գրածս երկար է ստացվում և կարող ձանձրալի լինել կարդալը: Եթե կարիք լինի, կշարունակեմ:

----------

հովարս (01.05.2012)

----------


## NoemI

> Հ.Գ. Գրածս երկար է ստացվում և կարող ձանձրալի լինել կարդալը: Եթե կարիք լինի, կշարունակեմ:



Խնդրում եմ շարունակեք

----------


## ivy

Ես հավատացյալ չեմ, բայց հավատում եմ տարբեր էներգետիկ համակարգերի, ինչպիսին է մտքի և խոսքի ուժը: Ու աղոթքն էլ իմ պատկերացմամբ հենց այդ ուժի դրսևորումներից է, որը կարող է զարմանալի արդյունքներ ունենալ, քանի որ հզոր էներգետիկ աղբյուր է: Մարդ, որը հավատք է ներշնչում իր մտքին և խոսքին, իսկապես կարող է, դրանք նյութականացնելով, գերբնական ազդեցություններ ունենալ ու նախ և առաջ՝ ինքն իր վրա:

Տանտրական որոշ ձայնարկումներ, ինչպիսին է «Օմմմ»-ը, ճիշտ և երկար կրկնելու դեպքում հզոր էներգետիկ դաշտ է առաջացնում, որը իր հետ բերում է գիակցության «ազատում», լիակատար հանգստություն, հավասարակշռություն և նիրվանա: Մի անգամ գրել եմ մտքի ազդեցության «հրաշքի» մասին, հիմա միայն կավելացնեմ դրան խոսքի և նույնիսկ որոշ անկապակցված ձայնարկությունների ուժը, որը կարող  է տանել խորը ներշնչանքից և հիպնոթիկ վիճակից մինչև կատարյալ ոգեշնչում ու ինքնամաքրում:

----------


## Monk

> Խնդրում եմ շարունակեք


Կներեք, չէի նկատել գրածը:  :Blush:  Խնդրելու կարիք չկա, սիրով կշարունակենք:  :Smile: 

Թե առանձնական և թե ընդհանրական աղոթքը ներքին բովանդակային առումով 2 դրսևորում ունի. 1-ինը` անձնական, որ պարունակում է փառաբանական, գոհաբանական, ապաշխարողական, աղաչական և այլ տարրեր,  իսկ 2-րդը` բարեխոսական, որ կատարվում է հարազատների, մտերիմների, ազգակիցների ու այլոց համար: 
Նախքան աղոթելը խիստ կարևոր է նախապատրաստվել աղոթքին, այսինքն` կենտրոնանալ, գիտակցել, որ կանգնում ես Աստծո առաջ, մաքրել միտքն ու ներաշխարհը ամեն տեսակ աշխարհիկ հոգսից ու մտայնությունից: Խիստ կարևոր է մաքրվել ամեն տեսակ հիշաչարությունից ու աններողամտությունից և ներել քո դեմ մեղանչած մերձավորին: Առանց ներելու հնարավոր չէ ներման արժանանալ: Դա հենց արտացոլված է Տերունական աղոթքի մեջ:
Աղոթքի համար կան մի շարք կարևոր պայմաններ, որոնցից կնշեմ մի քանիսը. նախ` աստվածաշնորհ 3 մեծագույն առաքինությունները` հավատքը, հույսը և սերը: Առանց Աստծուն հավատալու և Նրան հուսալու անհնար է աղոթել, այլապես աղոթքը դառնում է դատարկության մեջ նետված բառեր. առանց առ Աստված և առ մարդիկ սիրո անհնար է հաղորդակցվել Սիրո Ակունքի հետ: 
 Կարևոր պայմաններից է խոնարհությունը, որի ցայտուն օրինակ է Սուրբ Գրքում պատմվող Մաքսավորի և փարիսեցու առակը: 
Աղոթքի համար կարևոր է նաև հարատևությունը. աղոթքը պետք է շարունակական բնույթ ունենա, և ոչ թե դիպվածային, քանի որ աղոթքը կարելի բնորոշել նաև հոգու շնչառություն, և այդ հարատևությունը պայմանավորում է հոգու կենսականությունն ու զարգացումը: Սակայն հարատև աղոթքը երբեք չպիտի զրկվի իր բովանդակությունից և չդառնա մեխանիկական սովորություն, այլապես այն կորցնում է իր արժեքը և զրկվում իր ներքին կենսական ուժից:
Աղոթելիս կարևոր է նաև մի նուրբ իրողություն` չերևակայել: Աղոթելիս արհեստականորեն չպիտի փորձել ինչ-որ մտապատկերներ ստեղծել, եթե անգամ դրանք քրիստոնեական նվիրական խորհրդանիշեր ու պատկերներ են, ասենք` խաչ, սրբապատկեր և այլն: Աստված Հոգի է և նրան պիտի որոնենք մեր հոգևոր աշխարհում` հոգեղինանալու ճանապարհով:

----------

հովարս (01.05.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Տարիներ առաջ մասնակից ու վկա եմ եղել հետաքրքիր փորձերի, որոնք նպատակ ունեին ձայնի, խոսքի և անգամ մտքի առաջացրած էլեկտրամագնիսական դաշտերն ուսումնասիրել-դասակարգել: Ռուսաստանում ( այն ժամանակ ՍՍՀՄ) կար գիտահետազոտական մի հիմնարկ, որն ուներ "Սատուրն" ծածկանունը և զբաղվում էր աներևույթի ու պարանորմալի հետազոտություններով: Հովանավորվում և ֆինանսավորվում էր ՊԱԿ-ի կողմից: Այս իսկ պատճառով խնդրելու եմ տեղի և կառուցվածքի մասին հարցեր չտալ  :Wink:  բան է՝ պատմում եմ հնարավորին հակիրճ:
Գերզգայուն սարքեր ունեին և փորձարկվող անձի, և փորձասենյակի հարյուրավոր մասերում: Մի քանի լեզվով,մի քանի տասնյակ աղոթքներ, մանտրաներ և ծիսական երգեր (անգամ շամանական ) ուսումնասիրելու արդյունքում հայերեն " Հայր Մերը" (գրաբար) ռեկորդային գրանցումներ էր անում  :Hands Up:   : Ասորերենն էլ լավ էր: Բուրիաթիայից մի լամա կար, որի մանտրաները սարքերի սլաքները "պատերով էին տալիս":Ի դեպ, կիսաձայն էր ասում: Իսկապես հետաքրքիր էր: Գրաբար աղոթքի ժամանակ, աղոթողին շրջապատող ԷՄ դաշտն էր հետաքրքիր - բարձր լիցք , բայց փոքր տատանումներ: Առավել խաղաղն էր, առավել հզորը : Մեր " Հավատամք "-ը՝ նույնպես գրաբար, հետաքրքիր թրթիռ ( վիբրացիա) էր առաջացնում… ինչևէ (ընկա հիշողությունների մեջ): Մի հետաքրքիր բան էլ. էտ փորձերը ավարտին մոտենալու հետ մեկտեղ, ուղիղ համեմատականով աճում էր հավատացյալ ԿԳԲշնիկներ քանակը  :Smile: 
Աղոթե՛ք, անկախ նրանից հավտացյալ եք, թե՝ ոչ, անկախ նրանից,թե բան զգացիք-չզգացիք - աղոթքն ուժ ունի, որ և աղոթողին, և նրա շրջապատին լիցք է հաղորդում: Երբ աղոթում ես, Աստծու հետ կապ ես ստեղծում ու էտ կապի միջոցով նրանից մի մաս ( չափը՝աղոթողի սրտով ) գալիս հասնում է քեզ: Դավանանքդ և լեզուդ կապ ունեն,ես վկա… Հպարտորեն՝ հայերե՛ն աղոթեք

----------

Apsara (06.07.2012)

----------


## Monk

Թերևս ավելորդ չի համարվի, եթե Սրբոց վարքերից մի փոքր պատմություն ներկայացնեմ աղոթքի վերաբերյալ: Այս պահին չեմ կարողանում հիշել անուններ, թե ում հետ է կապված: Կվերհիշեմ ընդհանուր բովանդակությունը.
Քրիստոնեական վանքերից մեկում ամեն գիշեր միաբան վանականները հավաքվում էին խոկման, այսինքն` ոչ թե հատուկ կարգով հաստատված ընդհանրական աղոթքի, այլ պարզապես միայն խորանի կանթեղով թույլ լուսավորված վանքում յուրաքանչյուրն առանձնանում էր մի անկյուն և ինքնամփոփ աղոթում: Մի օր երիտասարդ վանակններից մեկը մտնում է վանահոր խուցը և ցավով խոստովանում, որ ինքը պարզապես չի կարողանում աղոթել: Վանահայրը հարցնում է.
      -Իսկ ինչ ես անում դու այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում, երբ քո եղբայրները աղոթում են?
      -Խնդրում եմ Աստծուն, որ ինձ էլ աղոթելու շնորհ տա:
      -Աստված արդեն լսել է քո խնդրանքը և դու արդեն իսկ աղոթում ես: Շարունակիր աղոթել...

----------


## Karina

Իսկ ես նույնիսկ երազում եմ սկսել աղոթել :Tongue:

----------

Apsara (06.07.2012)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Աղոթելիս կարևոր է նաև մի նուրբ իրողություն` չերևակայել: Աղոթելիս արհեստականորեն չպիտի փորձել ինչ-որ մտապատկերներ ստեղծել, եթե անգամ դրանք քրիստոնեական նվիրական խորհրդանիշեր ու պատկերներ են, ասենք` խաչ, սրբապատկեր և այլն: Աստված Հոգի է և նրան պիտի որոնենք մեր հոգևոր աշխարհում` հոգեղինանալու ճանապարհով:


իսկ դեպի ու՞ր ա պետք կենտրոնացնել միտքը

----------


## Monk

> իսկ դեպի ու՞ր ա պետք կենտրոնացնել միտքը


Այն գիտակցության վրա, որ կանգնած ես ԱՍՏԾՈ առաջ և դիմում ես Նրան: Իհարկե, խիստ դժվար է մտքի վրա իշխելը: Հատկապես աղոթքի պահին այն սկսում է ցրվել, շեղվել: Դա հիմնականում պայմանավորվում է նյութական աշխարհին առավել կապվածության և տարբեր երևույթների առավել տուրք տալով: Տարբեր հիշողություններ, հույզեր, մտահոգություններ և այլն շեղում են միտքը աղոթական վիճակից: Ուստի պետք է լիովին գիտակցել, թե ինչ ես անում, ամբողջությամբ սևեռվել դեպի Աստված: Սակայն Աստված արտաքին` նյութական աշխարհի բաղադրյալ չէ, այլ Հոգևոր Էակ, Ում պետք է մեր հոգևոր աշխարհում տեսնենք և հոգով խոսենք Նրա հետ: Հետևաբար մտքի աղոթական կենտրոնացումը արտաքին երևույթի փնտրտուք չէ, այլ ներքին իրողության բացահայտում:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ամբողջությամբ սևեռվել դեպի Աստված


հա բայց ասենք եթե սևեռվում ենք դեպի Աստված, իրան մենք պետք ա ինչ-որ ձև պատկերացնենք, չէ՞

----------


## Baobab

Շաբաթվա ընթացքում միշտ աշխատում եմ եկեղեցի գնալ մեղքերի թողության... :Cray:   հանգստանում եմ աղոթելով, ուֆ-ուֆ... :Angel:  

Jesus
I will follow
For each day is forgiving
And never alone 

And as we walk
Through miles of disbelief
It will be his hand that guides you
Leading you home 

You carry on
A new day will come
You carry on
A new day will dawn

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> հա բայց ասենք եթե սևեռվում ենք դեպի Աստված, իրան մենք պետք ա ինչ-որ ձև պատկերացնենք, չէ՞


Պարտադիր չի պատկերացնես...հավատա Նրա գոյությանը ու կիսվի ինքդ քո հետ եկեղեցում....

----------


## Monk

> հա բայց ասենք եթե սևեռվում ենք դեպի Աստված, իրան մենք պետք ա ինչ-որ ձև պատկերացնենք, չէ՞


Ինչ-որ ձևով մեր մտքում կարող ենք պատկերացնել տարածության և ժամանակի չափանիշներին ենթակա և նյութական տարր ունեցող իրողությունները: Ինչպես կարող ենք պատկերացնել Հավիտենական ու Անհուն Հոգևոր Էությանը?

----------


## NoemI

Որքան հասկացել եմ հոգևոր մառդկանց հետ զրույցներից՝ Աստված կա գոյություն ունի մեր կամքից անկախ, հավատանք թե ոչ միևնունույն է ՆԱ կա. Բա իմաստը որնէ մեզ մարդկանց արարելու չե որ որևիցե նպատակ պետք է հետապնդի

----------


## Hrayr

> Որքան հասկացել եմ հոգևոր մառդկանց հետ զրույցներից՝ Աստված կա գոյություն ունի մեր կամքից անկախ, հավատանք թե ոչ միևնունույն է ՆԱ կա. Բա իմաստը որնէ մեզ մարդկանց արարելու չե որ որևիցե նպատակ պետք է հետապնդի


Աստծո կողմից մարդու արարման ողջ նպատակը ամփոփվում է Հիսուսի աղոթքի մեջ։ Կարդացեք Հովհանու 17 գլուխը։ http://www.bible.armcef.org/western_...sname=careabig

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

> Աստծո կողմից մարդու արարման ողջ նպատակը ամփոփվում է Հիսուսի աղոթքի մեջ։ Կարդացեք Հովհանու 17 գլուխը։ http://www.bible.armcef.org/western_...sname=careabig


  Այո, ԱՄԵՆ: 
  Հիանալի են Հովհանու տողերը, ճշմարիտ են նրանք: 
  Ես, օրինակ աղոթում եմ միշտ միայն Հիսուսի Անունով, դա շատ կարևոր է: Որովհետև Աստված ասաց . «..Որդուս արյունով փրկվեցիք, նրա անունով աղոթեցեք, և կտրվի...»

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հիսուս ասաց. «Ես եմ Կյանքը, Ճանապարհը և Ճշմարտությունը; Ոչ ոք չի գա Հոր մոտ, եթե ոչ Ինձանով» 
 ԱՄԵՆ

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Ես աղոթում եմ միշտ, ամեն օր: Աղոթում եմ երբ ուրախ եմ, երբ տխուր եմ, երբ երջանիկ եմ, աղոթում եմ ամեն Աստծո օր: 
 Միշտ մեղքերիս թողություն եմ խնդրում Տիրոջը, Իր Որդու՝ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Անունով: Եվ աղոթքը ինձ համար ոչ միայն զրույց է Աստծո հետ, այլ նաև օրվա անբաժան մասնիկը, որի կարիքը միշտ ունենում եմ: 
 Շատ հետաքրքիր է, հավատացեք  :Smile:

----------


## Mamlo divan

Արժանապատիվ Սարկավագը հետաքրքիր թեմա է առաջարկել քննարկմնա համար:
Առաջարկում եմ ընթերցել Հովհան Ոսկեբերանի ճառը աղոթքի մասին, որը տեղադրված է Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի *http://www.araratian-tem.am/questions.php?id=19* ինտերնետային հասցեում: Այնտեղ շատ արժեքավոր մտքեր կան: Ի դեպ, Ոսկեբերանի այլ ճառերին կարող եք ծանոթանալ ևս մեր կայքից *http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=505* հասցեից:

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչ եք կարծում, աղոթքներն իրոք օգնում են /կատարում են ցանկությունները/ թե դա ուղղակի ինքնաներշնչում է:

----------


## Արամ

աղոթքը ցանկություները իրականացնելու համար չէ, այլ մեղքերը թողելու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աղոթքը հաղորդակցությունա մարդու ու Աստծո միջև:
Աղոթքի միջոցով դու կապ ես հաստատում Աստծո հետ ու  դա կարողա լինել ցանկությունները իրականացնելու,կարողա լինի մեղքերի թողության ու շատ այլ բաների համար:Տենց սահմանափակում չկա,որ մենակ աղոթում են մեղքերի թողության համար:

----------


## Արամ

Աղոթել, որպեսզի ցանկություները իրականան՞, չէ.....խնդալուա....

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նայած ինչ ցանկությունա:
Կարողա դու աղոթում ես քո հարազատի առողջության համար,չի կարելի?

----------


## Արամ

Ետի ցանկություն չի, ետի դե...էլի ցանկությունա բայց ես ցանկություն ասելով նկատի լինեի օրինակ ես սուպերսթար դառնամ

----------


## VisTolog

> Ետի ցանկություն չի, ետի դե...էլի ցանկությունա բայց ես ցանկություն ասելով նկատի լինեի օրինակ ես սուպերսթար դառնամ


Բնականաբար ոչ մի այդպիսի ցանկության մասին խոսելու համար չեմ  բացել թեման:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչ եք կարծում, աղոթքներն իրոք օգնում են /կատարում են ցանկությունները/ թե դա ուղղակի ինքնաներշնչում է:


Ուղղակին ինքնաներշնչում  :Ok:

----------


## Goga

Ախոթքներն իրոք օգնում են ինձ, դա չի նշանակում, որ ամեն քննությունից առաջ եկեղեցի եմ գնում, աղոթում, որպեսզի բարձր ստանամ, կամ այսպիսի շքեղ մեքնեա Աստված ինձ էլ տա, օգնում են ասելով, նկատի ունեմ հոգուս հանգստությունն ու խաղաղությունն ամեն աղոթքից հետո, այն ինձ հոգևոր մեծ ուժ է հաղորդում :Ok: 
Հ.Գ Դեռ փոքրուց աղոթում եմ ամեն Աստծո օր քնելուց առաջ և արթնանալուց :Smile: 
Չեմ հավակնում ոչ մի աղանդի… :Smile:

----------


## gayane4

> Ինչ եք կարծում, աղոթքներն իրոք օգնում են /կատարում են ցանկությունները/ թե դա ուղղակի ինքնաներշնչում է:


 եթե ընդունւմ ես ինչ որ հզոր ուժի գոյության խորհուրդը, ուրեմն աղոթքը ուղղակի ինքնաներշնչում լինել չի կարող

----------


## Dayana

Աղոթքը իսկապեկ կարող է օգնել, եթե այն այսպես ասած տեղ հասնի  :Smile: 
Դրա համար մենք ունենք Հայր Մեր-ը, որը մի տեսակ մեր և երկնքի դարպասների միջը բանալի է  :Smile:  ու սա ոչ միայն Աստվածաշունչն է ասում, այլև գիտականորեն է ապացուցված, քանի որ այս աղոթքում ձայնավորների ու բաղաձայների ինչ-որ կապ կա, որը ես ցավոք բացատրել չեմ կարող  :Blush:  ու այն յուրահատուկ կոդ է  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Գոհարի գրածին որպես հավելում՝   Ճիշտ կրոնը Առաքելական եկեղեցին է  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

Սենց  մի  բան  պատկերացրեք,  փոքր  ժամանակ  շատ  առիթներ  եք  ունեցել  ձեր  ծնողներից  ինչ-որ  բան  խնդրելու, ուզելու:  Օրինակ  ենթադրենք  հեծանիվ  եք  ուզել  ձեր  ծնողներից: 
Ոնցա՞  եղել,  ձեր  ծնողը  մի  անգամից  առելա՞, չեմ  կարծում,  ծնողը  նախ  նայելա  դու  դրսևորում  ես  համապատասխան  համառություն  այդ  քո  ցանկացած  առարկայի  նկատմամբ,  հետո  մտածելա  թե  իրոք  այդ  առարկան  որը  ուզում  եք,  իվիճակի  ե՞ք  օկտագործելու  ի  բարորություն  ձեզ, հո  էդ  առարկայով  ձեզ  վնաս  չեք  տա, (այսինքը ոտքներիդ քցելու) 
Երբ  համոզվումա  որ  այդ  ձեր  ցանկացած  առարկան  վատ  բան  չի,  և  իրականում  ունեք  համապատասխան  համառություն,  սկսումա  հոգ անել,  որպեսզի  կարողանաք  դա  ճիշտ  օկտագործեք, ունենաք  համապատասխան  գիտություն  այդ  առարկան  օկտագործելու  համար,  այսինքը  ջանքա  անում  ծնողը  որ  գոնե  մի  անգամ  նստեք  հեծանիվի  վրա  փորձեք  քշել  իր  օգնությամբ,    նոր  դրանից  հետո  նա  առնումա   դա: 
   Այս  ամենը  ձեր  ծնողը  անումա,  որովհետև  ձեզ  շատա  սիրում  և  չի  ուզում  որ  ձեզ  բան  պատահի: Նույնը  «Երկնային  Հայրնա»  անում, երբ  ինչ  որ  բան  եք  խնդրում  ձեր  աղոթքներում,  Աստված  ոչ  թե  մենակ  էդ  ձեր  խնդրածնա  ուզում  տա,  այլ  մի  բան  էլ  ավելին, հաճախ «փոքր» մարիկ  ասում  են  մի  միլիոն  փող  եմ  ուզում  խի՞  չի  տալիս, էլ  չեն  պատկերացնում  որ  ոչ  թե  էդ  մի  միլիոննա  մենակ  ուզում  տա  իրանց,  այլ  մի  50  միլիոնա  ուզում  տա, հլը  երևի  մի  հատ  էլ  զարմանումա  թե  խի  են  էդքան  քիչ  ուզում,  բայց  տալուց  առաջ  ուզումա  որ  շատ  կարևոր  բաներ  սովորես  հենց  այդ  խնդրածիտ  կապակցությամբ, որպեսզի  երբ  տա  հոգիտ  չկորցնես: 
 Էդ  տվածը  «ոտքիդ  չգցես»  այլ  մի  քանիսի  հոգին    էլ  քո  միջամտությամբ,  քո  խոնարհությամբ (ոչ  գոոոզությամբ)  քո  մարդասիրությամբ  (ոչ  մարդատելությամբ)  ապրեցնես, իսկ  եթե  դու  քո  աղոթքներում  ցույց  չտաս  համապատասխան  համառություն,  ու  *ՀԱՎԱՏՔ*  ու  չսովորես  այն  ամենը  ինչը  կսովորացնի  Տերը,  որը  կապված  է  քո  խնդրածի  հետ,  դու  դա  չես  ստանա, ու  հենց  դա  որը  չստացար  դա  նորից  ի  օգուտ  քեզ  կլինի,  որովհետև  դու  չունենալով  վերևում  նշված  պայմանները՝  ստանալով  հանդերձ,  քեզ  կվնասես,  ու  ոչ  միայն  քեզ  այլ  շատերին:   
  Ու  այսպես  Աստված  քո  մեջ  դաստիրակումա  համառություն,  *ՀԱՎԱՏՔ* , *ՍԵՐ*  ու  բոլոր  այն  մարդկային  արժեքները  որից  դու  վաղուց  հեռացել  էս,  բայց  դեռ  չես  գիտակցում  որ  հեռացել  էս:
  Ես  շատ  կուզենաի  իմ  Օրինակներից  պատմել,  թե  ինչի  հասցրեց  ՏԳԵՏԻՍ, ԹՇՎԱՌԻՍ՝ Աստված  ինձ  իմ  աղոթքների  շնորհիվ,  ու  իսկականից  մեծատառերով  ՏԳԵՏԻՍ  ՈՒ  ԹՇՎԱՌԻՍ:  Անկիրթիս,  կյանքի  կրթություն  տվեց, անարժանիս, ընծաներ  տվեց,  չտեսիս  տեսնելու  հնարավորություն  տվեց, Գոռոզիս  ու  հպարտիս  առատ  պարգևներ  տվեց: Մի  քանի  տարի  առաջ  երբ  դեռ Աստծուն  չեի  ճանաչում  մեր  բակում  ինչպես  նաև  ուրիշ  բակերում  մենակ  «ռազբոռկեք»  էի  անում  ու  միշտ իմ  ցանկացած  ելքով  էր  վերջանում  այդ  «շիլաշփոթները»  դա  ինձ  հպարտանալու  առիթ  էր  տալիս  ես  դրանից  ավելի  ու  ավելի  էի  խորանում  այդ  ունայն  կյանքի  մեջ, մինչև  անգամ,  երբ  ինչ-որ տեղ  մի  հրեշավոր  բան  էր  կատարվում,  մեր  թաղայինը  ամպայման  գալիս  էր  մեր  տուն,  որպեսզի  համոզվի  ես  մեջն  եմ  եղել  թե  չէ՞,  ու  այդպես  այնքան  ժամանակ  շարունակվեց  այդ  ամենը,  մինչև  հայտնաբերեցի  որ ընկըրներիս  մեծամասնությունը  արդեն  նստածա, հասկացա  որ  անխուսափելիյա, այս  ճանապարհով  վաղ  թե  ուշ  ես  էլ  եմ  լինելու  այդ  ոչ  ցանկալի  տեղում:  Եվ  անկեղծ  դիմեցի  Աստծուն  ու  Աստված  իրոք  իր  լույսը  փայլեցրեց   թշվառիս  սրտին, ու  այնպիսի  առատ  պարգևներ  տվեց,  մինչև  անգամ  մի  ամբողջ  բժիշկների  ու   պռոֆեսորների  ապացուցեց,  իրանց  կողմից  հերքած,  անապացուցելին:  
   Ու  այսպես  Աստված  հանգամանքների  բերումով  ինձ  Հայաստանից  դուրս  հանեց:
Օվ  ապրումա  եվրոպաներում  ու  ամերիկաներում  նրանք  լավ  գիտեն  որ  այստեղ  առանց  լուրջ  կրթության  չես  կարող  բարձր  դիրք  գրավել,  իսկ  Աստված  ինձ  անկիրթիս   50 հոգանոց  կոլեկտիվի  ղեկավարում  տվեց,   օ՞վ  կարողա  հիմա  ինձ  համոզի  իմ  տեսածի,  զգացածի,  ունեցածի  հակառակը:  Ու  այս  ամենը  աղոթքներիս  շնորհիվ  եղավ, որովհետև  Աստված  տեսավ  որ  ոչ  թե  մենակ  աղոթում  եմ  այլ  նաև  հավատում  եմ  ու  ականջալուր  եմ  լինում  ինչ  էլ  սովորացնի:
 Մի  շատ  գեղեցիկ  առակ  էի  ուզում  գրել,  բայց  մի  պահ  նայեցի  թե  արդեն  ինչքան  եմ  գրել, որոշեցի չգրել,  որպեսզի  չձանձրացնեմ  ձեզ  ու  «ավելորդ»  ձեր  թանկագին  ժամանակից  չխլեմ: Սիրելի  ֆորումցիներ  դուք  կարող  էք  ծաղրել  իմ  գրածը,  կարող  էք  հումորի  վերածեք, դա  ձեր  գործնա, միևնույննա  իմացեք   ես  ձեզ  բոլորիդ  սիրում  եմ:

----------


## Frigid-

> Աղոթքը իսկապեկ կարող է օգնել, եթե այն այսպես ասած տեղ հասնի 
> Դրա համար մենք ունենք Հայր Մեր-ը, որը մի տեսակ մեր և երկնքի դարպասների միջը բանալի է  ու սա ոչ միայն Աստվածաշունչն է ասում, այլև գիտականորեն է ապացուցված, քանի որ այս աղոթքում ձայնավորների ու բաղաձայների ինչ-որ կապ կա, որը ես ցավոք բացատրել չեմ կարող  ու այն յուրահատուկ կոդ է 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գոհարի գրածին որպես հավելում՝   Ճիշտ կրոնը Առաքելական եկեղեցին է



"Հայր Մեր"-ը պարզապես մոդել օրինակ է, թե ինչպես կարելի է աղոթել. ուշադիր կարդացեք Նոր Կտակարանում Հիսուսի խոսքերը աղոթքի մասին: Իսկ հավատացյալն աղոթում է, որովհետև Աստծու հետ այդ կապի կարիքն է զգում, ոչ թե` մեղքերի թողության կամ ցանկությունների կատարման համար: Իսկ իր աղոթքում նա կարող է ասել մտքին եկած ամեն ինչ: Կարևորը հավատքի առկայությունն է: Դրան դեռ պետք է հասնել: Իսկ հավատքը կրոնի հետ կապ չունի, ավելին` կրոնը մարդածին երևույթ է ու հատուկ քաղաքական նպատակներ է հետապնդում: Քրիստոսն ի՞նչ կրոնական ուղղության էր պատկանում, որ քրիստոնեությունը հազար մասի է բաժանված: 

Եթե հավատում ես, աղոթքը` կապը բարձրյալի հետ, սնունդի նման մի բան է դառնում, որը պարտադիր չէ անես եկեղեցում կամ մոմ վառելիս, քանզի "Դուք եք տաճարն Աստծու ":    :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սելավի,ցնցված եմ պատմածիցդ :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Սելավի....ուղղակի հիանալի էր, շատ - շատ լավ համեմատություն էր, որը 3 տարեկան երեխան էլ կհասկանար....ԲՌԱՎՈ, ՌԵՍՊԵԿՏ

----------


## Belle

_եթե հավատում եմ աղոթքիս օգնում են..
ընդհանրապես, աղոթելը լավ է.. ես դրանից "լիցքավորվում եմ".. հատկապես եթե առողջական խնդիրների համար եմ աղոթում _

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ չեք/  կարծում որ դա ընդամենը ինքնաներշնչում է:

----------


## Belle

> Իսկ չեք/  կարծում որ դա ընդամենը ինքնաներշնչում է:


_աղոթելիս չեմ կարծում.. եթե սկասեմ կարծելների հետևից ընկնել.. ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատա.. դե ինքնաներշնչումն էլ վատ չի.. եթե օգնի հիվանդին լավանալ.._

----------


## Freddie

Ասում են՝գիտնականները, որ աղոթքի տեքստը որոշակի հաճախականություն ունի և բոլոր կրոնների ու լեզուների մոտ այն նույնն է։ Հենց այդ ռիթմն է կամ տեմպը, որ լավ է ազդում մարդու հոգու՝ հետևապես և մարմնի, վրա։

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ինքնաներշնչումն էլ մեծ դեր ունի, բայց իմ կարծիքով բառը մի փոքր սխալ է ընտրված։ Եթե իսկապես հավատացող մարդը հաճախ աղոթում է, ապա իր հավատալիքով մաքրվում է մեղքերից, իրեն ապահով է զգում և գիշերը հանգիստ քնում է։ Իսկ այս ամենը շատ կարևոր է մի բան լավ անելու համար, հետևաբար և պլանավորածը հաջողությամբ է պսակում։

----------


## Սելավի

Սիրելի  ակումբցիներ  քանի  որ  այստեղ  խոսում  ենք  աղոթքի  մասին,  թույլ  տվեք  ես  մի  աղոթք  գրեմ  այստեղ,   իմ  սրտի  խոսքը  ուղղված  Աստծուն,  մի  քիչ  բանաստեղծական  ոճով  կգրեմ:
  Խնդրում  եմ  նաև մեր  սիրելի  մոդերատորներին  այս  աղոթքս  չջնջեք  և  չտեղափոխեք  ստեղծագործողի  անկյուն:  

Տեր  ամենակարող, սրտագետ Աստված
հոգիս  ցնծությամբ  խոսք  է  ուղղում  քեզ,
մեր  այս  սիրելի  ակումբի  համար 
որոնց  դու  գիտես  անուն  առ անուն,
որոնց  դու  էս  միշտ  պահում  պահպանում
անկախ  նրանից  թե  ով  գիտի  քեզ:
Դու  շարժիր  գութը  այս անդամների
և  օրհնիր  բոլոր  քո  մեծ  օրհնությամբ,  
ու քո  անսահման  ճշմարիտ  սիրով  ողողիր նրանց:
Դու  խաղարարար  մանկան  մեղմ  ժպիտ,
դու  սփոփարար  վերքերի  դարման,
կտակս  սրտիս, լույսն  իմ  իղձերիս,
սեղան  բերկրության, սեր  մթան  օտար:  
Տիղմիս՝  Հանճարիտ  լույսն  է  կպել  տես
աղաղակներս  զանց  չանես փրկիչ
գթառատ  Տերս  այս   անդամներին
ճանաչեցրու  քեզ:
Թող  որ  բոլորս  լռթագույն  ամպից
Հառնենք  դեպի  քեզ, իմ  անճառելի,
անպարագրելի, անզննելի, անստվեր  ծագում:
Թող  որ  հյուրերը  մեր  դար  ակումբի  
սիրուտ  ընծայից  վառվեն  քո  սիրով,
ու  այն  աչքերը՝  որը  կկարդա  գիրը  տգետիս,
որ  ոչ  հանգ  ունի  ոչ  էլ  նշաններ,
շնորհք  համարիր  բոլոր  այդ  մարդկանց,
ողորմա  Հիսուս  աղերսում  եմ  քեզ: 
Նշան  թող  լինի  Արարիչ  արքա  
կարդացողների  համար  այս  գիրը,
ում  մարմնով  հանկարց  կանցնի  սարսուռը,
փշաքաղանքը, կամ  էլ  կարտասվի,
թող  դա  էլ   լինի  նշան  այն  բանի 
որ փշրվում  է  կարծրացած  սիրտը,
քարացած  մեղքը,  ու քո  սերն  է  բնակվում  այնտեղ:  
 Տե'ր  բազմաբովանդակ,  որբի  բերանից՝  պատառ  տանողի  համար  եմ
աղերսում  ես  քեզ, տաճարմ՝  մուրազով  վառված մոմեր  փչողի  համար  եմ
աղերսում  ես  քեզ,  ներիր  այդ  մարդկանց, 
դեռ  չեն  հասկանում,թե ինչ են անում
փխրեցրու  նորից, պարարտանյութդ  շաղ  տուր  ամենուր,
մի  գուցե  կպնեն  էլ չչորանան, ընձյուղ  տան  բարի:
լսում  էս,  սիրելի  անցորդ, ես  էլ  եմ  անցել  այս էջի  միջով
ու  հուշ  եմ  թողել  քո սրտի  համար, որ  երբ  կկարդաս  տողերս գրված,
ու  երբ  դու  կզգաս փշաքաղանքդ  ամբողջ  մարմնիդ, 
կամ  մաքրամաքուր  աչքերդ  լցվեն, գիտցիր՝ 
դա  է  հենց  նշանը  Աստծո,  որ  սիրում  է  քեզ
սա  այն  Աստվածն է,  որ  իր  գառնուկին, 
իր   Հիսուս  բալին,  մատաղ  արեց՝  Իմ  ու  քո  համար,  
ու  նա  մեզ  գնեց  իր  արյան  գնով, իր  արյան  գնով մեզ մաքուր արեց:
լսում  էս  անցորդ,   սա  աղոթք  է,  քո  հոգու  համար, 
այո՝  հե'նց,  սրտիդ   համար: 
մտածիր՝  որ  թշվառս  էլ,  քո  աղոթքների  կարիքը  ունի:
դիմիր  Բարձրիալին խոսքերով  այս  Նարեկական:
Շավիղ  գունազարդ, արփիացնցուղ ցող, համբավ  անպարփակ,
հնչյուն  հիասքանչ,  վաստակելի  բազմածուփ, մշտափայլ փառք,
գեղապատկեր  դեմք, կարծրակոփ  ժայռ, գաղտնատես  միտք,
պարգևատու  իղձ  ապաշավի, շունչ  բարեհամբյուր,
տեղատարափ  հույս, հորդառատ  ծիծաղ, փայլատակող  աստղ  երկնակամարի,
ինքնաբուն  բարի, սեր  պարգևատու, խոստովանված  սեր, գեղմի  պես  մաքուր,
օրհնաբանված  ազնվություն, կատարյալ  հանգիստ, վկայված  անուն,
ծածկույթ  ցանկալի, անխափան  ընթացք, բաժակ  բերկրության,
կենսակապ  կամուրջ, ըղձալի  սեղան, սփոփարար  լուր, զարդ  վայելչական,
ճաշակ  քաղցրության, անպակասելի  գանձ, կենդանարար  կամք, 
խոնարհություն  տոնելի, խնդրում  եմ  խնկիր  հեծեծանքները  բոլորի:
Սիրելի  անցորդ  թե  հիմա  գոնե  գութդ  շարժվեց  դու  ասա  ԱՄԵՆ՝
ՓԱՌՔ  ՔԵԶ  ՏԵՐ  ԱՍՏՎԱԾ  համ  վկայության,  համ  էլ  քո՝  փրկության  համար:

Իսկ  ես  հեռանում  եմ  ձեզանից  ձեզ  ցանկանալով  Հիսուսի  անսահման  սերը:

----------


## ivy

Աղոթքներն օգնում են նրան, ովքեր ամբողջովին հավատում են դրանց: Եթե միտքը ուժեղ հավատքով է լցված, այն կարող է մեծ ուժ լինել, ու խոսքն այստեղ ոչ միայն կրոնական հավատքի մասին է: Ես համոզված եմ դրանում` անկախ նրանից, դա աղոթք է, թե ուղղակի ուղեղ ծակող ցանկություն. եթե միտքը շատ ուժեղ է, այն կարող է նյութականանալ: Հավատքով թրծված միտքը հզոր ուժ ունի...

----------


## Grace43

:Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes: 


> Աղոթքներն օգնում են նրան, ովքեր ամբողջովին հավատում են դրանց: Եթե միտքը ուժեղ հավատքով է լցված, այն կարող է մեծ ուժ լինել, ու խոսքն այստեղ ոչ միայն կրոնական հավատքի մասին է: Ես համոզված եմ դրանում` անկախ նրանից, դա աղոթք է, թե ուղղակի ուղեղ ծակող ցանկություն. եթե միտքը շատ ուժեղ է, այն կարող է նյութականանալ: Հավատքով թրծված միտքը հզոր ուժ ունի...


Բայց ամեն ցանկություն չէ,որ իրականություն է դառնում,իսկ ամեն աղոթք իրականանում է,եթե այն հիմնված է ճշմարիտ հավատքի վրա: :Yes:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց ամեն ցանկություն չէ,որ իրականություն է դառնում,իսկ ամեն աղոթք իրականանում է,եթե այն հիմնված է ճշմարիտ հավատքի վրա:


Լավ էլի... ինչա, ուրեմն մենք կախարդական աշխարհում ենք ապրում, հենց սրտանց աղոթեցիր, ուրեմն կիրականանա: Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ աղոթքներն ուղղակի ինքնաներշնչում են:

----------


## unknown

Աղոթքները      մեզ    օգնում   են,եթե     անկեղծ     ենք   աղոթում,իսկ    եթե    նենց    անիմաստ    ամեն    դժվար     պահի   ենք    հիշում    որ   պետքա     աղոթենք,չեմ    կարծում    որ    դա    օգնում   է   մեզ:
Wista
Դե      որ     ինքնաներշնչում     լիներ    մարդիկ     չեին    աղոթի    այլ     իրենք    իրենց    կներշնչեին     որ    առողջ   են     ու    իսկույն   կլավանային:

----------


## Արամ

> Աղոթքները      մեզ    օգնում   են,եթե     անկեղծ     ենք   աղոթում,իսկ    եթե    նենց    անիմաստ    ամեն    դժվար     պահի   ենք    հիշում    որ   պետքա     աղոթենք,չեմ    կարծում    որ    դա    օգնում   է   մեզ:
> Wista
> Դե      որ     ինքնաներշնչում     լիներ    մարդիկ     չեին    աղոթի    այլ     իրենք    իրենց    կներշնչեին     որ    առողջ   են     ու    իսկույն   կլավանային:


Ոչ համաձայն եմ վիստայի, հե ոչ քո հետ, Վիստա, միայն ինքնաներշնչում....չէ, աղոթքները ինչ որ ուժ ունեն, բայց երբ քեզ դա իսկականից պետք է

Անուշ :Smile:  Խի որ մարդիկ աղոթում են իսկույն լավանում են՞ :Shok:

----------


## unknown

> Ոչ համաձայն եմ վիստայի, հե ոչ քո հետ, Վիստա, միայն ինքնաներշնչում....չէ, աղոթքները ինչ որ ուժ ունեն, բայց երբ քեզ դա իսկականից պետք է
> 
> Անուշ Խի որ մարդիկ աղոթում են իսկույն լավանում են՞


Իհարկե   ոչ: :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Աղոթքները      մեզ    օգնում   են,եթե     անկեղծ     ենք   աղոթում,իսկ    եթե    նենց    անիմաստ    ամեն    դժվար     պահի   ենք    հիշում    որ   պետքա     աղոթենք,չեմ    կարծում    որ    դա    օգնում   է   մեզ:
> Wista
> Դե      որ     ինքնաներշնչում     լիներ    մարդիկ     չեին    աղոթի    այլ     իրենք    իրենց    կներշնչեին     որ    առողջ   են     ու    իսկույն   կլավանային:


Աղոթքը ինքնաներշնչման դիմակն է:
Ինչ էլ բառեր եմ ասում  :LOL:   :Shok:

----------


## Արամ

> Իհարկե   ոչ:


Իսկ ես կարամ ասեմ որ ինքնաներշնչելը ավելի օգուտ կտա քան թե աղոթելը....ինքնաներշնչելով մարդի մեծ բաների են հասել՜ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> Աղոթքը ինքնաներշնչման դիմակն է:
> Ինչ էլ բառեր եմ ասում


 :LOL:  :LOL:  a~~~ Վիստա այսինքն՞ ոնց դիմակն է՞

----------


## VisTolog

Դու աղոթում ես, ու միևնույն ժամանակ, ինքնաներշնչում ես:
Եթե աղոթում ես ասենք մտերիմ մարդու առողջության համար, դու ավելի շատ քեզ հույս ես տալիս, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու: Մոտավորապես /10 վայրկյան  :LOL: / նույն ինքնաներշնչումը եղավ էլի:

----------


## Արամ

Դե կարելի է այսպես ասել՝ Աղոթքը ինքնաներշնչման լավագույն եղանակներից մեկն է…

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե կարելի է այսպես ասել՝ Աղոթքը ինքնաներշնչման լավագույն եղանակներից մեկն է…


Ահա  :Yes:

----------


## varduuhi

Խոսվեց աղոթքի մասին, բայց չխոսվեց Խաչակնքելու մասին: 
Հին աշխարհում խաչը համարվում էր մահվան ու չարչարանքների միջոց:
Խաչակնքելիս մենք աղաչում ենք Խաչյալ Փրկչին մեզ պահպանել չարից:
Խաչակնքելիս երեք մատը իրար միացնելը խորհրդանշում է Սուրբ Երրորդությունը: Մյուս երկու մատները Խորհրդանշում են Քրիստոսի Կատարյալ Աստված  և Կատարյալ մարդ լինելը` որպես մեկ ամբողջություն:
*Երբ խաչակնքելիս ձեռքը տանում ենք դեպի ճակատը* տիրոջը խնդրում ենք, որ իր միտքը այսուհետ ուղղորդի դեպի մեզ: 
*Երբ ձեռքը տանում ենք դեպի ներքև* նշանակում է , որ այլևս մեր մարմինը չէ, որ պետք է թելադրի մեզ, այլ Քրիստոս:
*Ձեռքը աջ և ձախ  տանելով* ընդունում ենք, որ մեր ձեռքերը խաչվեցին և չար գործերի համար այլևս անպիտան են և պիտի միայն բարին գործեն:
*Ձեռքը լայն բացված տանելով դեպի սիրտը և Ամեն ասելով* հաստատում ենք մեր հավատքը այս ամենի հանդեպ:
Խաչի նշանը մեր մարմնի 4 կողմն ենք դրոշմում, որպեսզի այն մեզ պահպանի 4 վնասից` *աշխարհի փորձությունից, սատանայից, անհավատներից, մեղքերից:*

----------


## Monk

Վարդուհի ջան, իհարկե շնորհակալություն գրառման համար, պարզապես խաչակնքումն այլ թեմայի նյութ կարող էր լինել, դրա համար էլ չի խոսվել այդ մասին :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Խոսում ենք աղոթքի մասին սակայն , աղոթքը որպես այդպիսին բացակայում է թեմայում ,  լրացնում եմ այդ բացը :

*Մի հաւատացեալի ”Հայր Մերը”*

*Տէրունական Աղօթք*
(շուրջ 150 տարի առաջ գրի առնուած թերթիկի մը հետեւողութեամբ)

Մեր հոգիները ժողովիր շնորհաց գահիդ շուրջ, որպէսզի կատարենք մեր պարտականութիւնը եւ պաշտենք ճշմարտութեամբ՝
„ՀԱՅՐ ՄԵՐ“:

Քեզ են վայելում ամէն փառք ու պատիւ, քանզի դու ես հզօր, սքանչելագործ եւ մեծ Աստուածը մեր՝
„ՈՐ ՅԵՐԿԻՆՍ ԵՍ“:

Դու ես, որ անհուն իմաստութեամբ իշխում ես բոլոր շնչաւոր եւ անշունչ արարածների վրայ, հետեւաբար՝
„ՍՈՒՐԲ ԵՂԻՑԻ ԱՆՈՒՆ ՔՈ“:

Այսուհետ յապաղումներ թող մեզ չզատեն քո փառաւոր գալուստից եւ այդ երջանիկ յոյսի կատարումից, այլ՝
„ԵԿԵՍՑԷ ԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹԻՒՆ ՔՈ“:

Թող այլեւս հակառակորդներ չգտնուեն քո սուրբ պատուերներիդ եւ թող քո բարի փափագները կատարուեն, եւ միշտ
„ԵՂԻՑԻՆ ԿԱՄՔ ՔՈ“:

Թող մեր եւ բոլորին հնազանդութիւնը լինի արագ, անվերապահ, կատարեալ ու առանց առարկութեան՝
„ՈՐՊԷՍ ՅԵՐԿԻՆՍ ԵՒ ՅԵՐԿՐԻ“:

Արդ, մեր մարմինների կարիքները, հագնելու համար բաւարար հագուստ, ցրտից պաշտպանուելու համար պատսպարան, ինչպէս նաեւ
„ԶՀԱՑ ՄԵՐ ՀԱՆԱՊԱԶՈՐԴ“,

եւ նաեւ կենաց Խօսքդ՝ կերակուրը մեր հոգիների, աղաչում ենք, Տէր, քո մեծ սիրով եւ ողորմութեամբ՝
„ՏՈՒՐ ՄԵԶ ԱՅՍՕՐ“:

Մեր բազում յանցանքները երբեք նկատի մի առ եւ քո լոյս երեսից մի զրկիր մեզ, այլ քաւիր նրանք քո Միածին Որդուդ արիւնով,
„ԵՒ ԹՈՂ ՄԵԶ“:

Ներիր նաեւ մեր անկատար թողած բոլոր պարտականութիւնները, որ պէտք է կատարէինք փառքիդ համար, եւ յետաձգուած
„ԶՊԱՐՏԻՍ ՄԵՐ“,

որովհետեւ քո բերանիդ խօսքով սովորեցինք եւ հաւատում ենք, որ դու ներում ու պիտի ներես մեզ այնպէս՝
„ՈՐՊԷՍ ԵՒ ՄԷՔ“:

Ուստի քո անսահման Սէրդ, որ հաճեց անհուն զոհողութեամբ փրկել մեզ, թող սորվեցնի իւրաքանչիւրիս՝ ի սրտէ ներել
„ԹՈՂՈՒՄՔ ՄԵՐՈՑ ՊԱՐՏԱՊԱՆԱՑ“:

Այս անցաւոր աշխարհի հրապոյրները թող չխաբեն մեր սրտերը եւ չպաղեցնեն մեր սէրը քո հանդէպ, ով Տէր, մոլորեցնելով ճիշտ ճանապարհից չնետեն հակառակորդի որոգայթի մէջ: Դու ինքդ, ով Տէր, հսկիր մեզ
„ԵՒ ՄԻ ՏԱՆԻՐ ԶՄԵԶ Ի ՓՈՐՁՈՒԹԻՒՆ“

եւ մեզ՝ տկարներիս մի թողնիր երբեք, մի թողնիր, որ քո զաւակներից որեւէ մէկը գայթակղուի եւ մեղանչի քո դէմ,
„ԱՅԼ“

ինչպէս հիմա, այնպէս էլ կեանքի բոլոր ելեւէջներում եւ մահուան ժամանակ, տուր մեզ, ինչ կամենում ես՝ լինի քաղցր եւ կամ դառն, լինի ուրախութիւն եւ կամ վիշտ, միայն թէ աղաչում ենք՝
„ՓՐԿԵԱ ԶՄԵԶ Ի ՉԱՐԷ“:

Մենք ո՞ւմ պիտի դիմենք, ով Տէր մեր, ո՞վ կարող է օգնել մեզ, ո՞վ կայ քեզանից աւելի հզօր եւ քեզանից մեծ,
„ԶԻ ՔՈ Է ԱՐՔԱՅՈՒԹԻՒՆ“,

Եւ քո գործն է աշխարհը, քեզանից ու քո համար են բոլոր բաները, նրանց մէջ յայտնուած անհուն իմաստութիւնը,
„ԵՒ ԶՕՐՈՒԹԻՒՆ ԵՒ ՓԱՌՔ“:

Այո, քո սքանչելիքները եւ աննման գործերը պիտի յիշուեն եւ դու պիտի փառաբանուես
„ՅԱՒԻՏԵԱՆՍ“:

Եւ մենք՝ տկար արարածներս պիտի դաւանենք քեզ, եւ մեր ամբողջ սրտով, հոգիով ու զօրութեամբ պիտի կրկնենք՝
„ԱՄԷՆ“:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Աղօթք որեւէ գործ սկսելիս

Գրաբար՝
Զգործս ձեռաց մերոց ուղիղ արա ի մեզ, Տէր,
եւ զգործս մտաց մերոց յաջողեա ի մեզ: Ամէն: :Smile: 

Աշխարհաբար՝
Մեր ձեռքի գործերը ուղղորդիր, ով Տէր,
եւ մեր մտքի գործերը յաջողեցրու: Ամէն :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Աղօթք առաւօտեան արթնանալիս

Գրաբար՝
Տէր, եթէ զշրթունս բանաս,
բերան իմ երգեսցէ զօրհնութիւնս քո:
Օրհնեալ համագոյ եւ միասնական,
անբաժանելի Սուրբ Երրորդութիւնդ`
զՀայր, զՈրդի եւ զՍուրբ Հոգիդ,
այժմ եւ միշտ եւ յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից: Ամէն: :Smile: 

Աշխարհաբար՝
Տէր, եթէ իմ շրթունքները բացես,
իմ բերանը երգելու է քո օրհնութիւնը:
Օրհնեա՜լ լինի համագոյ եւ միասնական,
անբաժանելի Սուրբ Երրորդութիւնը`
Հայրը, Որդին եւ Սուրբ Հոգին,
այժմ եւ միշտ եւ յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից: Ամէն: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Վանական, ես նամակով տեղեկացրել եմ քեզ, որ թեման նախատեսված է ո՛չ թե աղոթքներ տեղադրելու, այլ աղոթք հասկացությունը քննարկելու համար: Միաժամանակ առաջարկել եմ առանձին թեմա բացել, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կկարողանա աղոթքներ տեղադրել: Դու էլ, կարծես թե, համաձայնվել էիր: Ուրեմն ո՞րն է խնդիրը, որ շարունակում ես այս թեմայում աղոթքներ տեղադրելը: Որպեսզի ցույց տաս, որ անկոտրու՞մ ես ու քո նպատակին կարող ես հասնել  :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական, ես նամակով տեղեկացրել եմ քեզ, որ թեման նախատեսված է ո՛չ թե աղոթքներ տեղադրելու, այլ աղոթք հասկացությունը քննարկելու համար: Միաժամանակ առաջարկել եմ առանձին թեմա բացել, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կկարողանա աղոթքներ տեղադրել: Դու էլ, կարծես թե, համաձայնվել էիր: Ուրեմն ո՞րն է խնդիրը, որ շարունակում ես այս թեմայում աղոթքներ տեղադրելը: Որպեսզի ցույց տաս, որ անկոտրու՞մ ես ու քո նպատակին կարող ես հասնել


Ես քեզ ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել, որևէ ցանկություն չկա ինչ որ բան ապացուցելու  :
Հիմա բաց կանեմ առանձին թեմա ,կրկնումեմ նվազագույն ցանկություն չկա հիմար լարվածություն առաջացնելու , կամ կոնկրետ այս մասում անհասկանալի սկզբույնքայնություն պաշտպանել:
15 րոպպեն բավարար է կարծում եմ թյուրիմացությունը շտկելու համար:  
Հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը,մնացածը ըստ քո հայեցողության:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ ես նույնիսկ երազում եմ սկսել աղոթել


Սկզբից ուրախացա, հետո զարմացա, իսկ վերջում էլ զայրացա...
Անլրջություն...

----------


## Karina

> Սկզբից ուրախացա, հետո զարմացա, իսկ վերջում էլ զայրացա...
> Անլրջություն...


Զայրույթը մեղ է Հրայր :Smile:  Ապաշխարհիր :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

ես կարծում եմ որ աղոթքը դա զրույց է Աստծու հետ, այսինքն դու կարող ես զրուցել Աստծո հետ կիսվել նրա հետ ամին ինչի մասին տեկուզ ամենագաղտնի բանը կարող ես բացել տիրոջ առաջ հենց աղոտքի միջոցով, և ամենակարևորը հավատա որ նա լսում է քեզ և պատասխանում:

----------


## հովարս

Աղոթքի զորությունը

----------


## Աննամառիա

երեխեք պետք է աղոթենք ամբող մեր  էությաբ, ոչ թե աղոթելու ընթացքում ուրիշ բաների մասին մտածելով

----------

հովարս (04.07.2012)

----------


## Աննամառիա

Վահո ջան աստծուն տեղյակ պահելը պարտադիր չէ նա ամեն ինչ տեսնում է,

----------


## Արէա

> Վահո ջան Աստծուն տեղյակ պահել պետք չէ նա ամեն ինչ տեսնում է


Բա ինչի՞ համար ենք աղոթում:

Հ.Գ. ես գիտեմ, Ձեր կարծիքն եմ ուզում իմանալ:

----------


## Աննամառիա

/Հ.Գ-ն որն է/  աղոթում ենք մեր խնդրանքների համար  մեր համար նաև մերձավորի  ու ինչու չէ ներեղություն խդրելու և շնորհակալություն հայտնելու համար

----------


## Արէա

> /Հ.Գ-ն որն է/  աղոթում ենք մեր խնդրանքների համար  մեր համար նաև մերձավորի  ու ինչու չէ ներեղություն խդրելու և շնորհակալություն հայտնելու համար


Հ.Գ. - հետգրություն

Գրել էիք, որ Աստծուն տեղյակ պահել պետք չէ, այսինքն նա գիտի թե մենք ինչ ենք խնդրելու, ուրեմն Ձեր կարծիքով նա սպասում է մեր աղոթքին որպեսզի հաջողությո՞ւն ապահովի մեր մերձավորի համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012)

----------


## Աննամառիա

Չէ նա պարզապես մեզ տվել է փորձություն և ազատ կամք

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ նա պարզապես մեզ տվել է փորձություն և ազատ կամք


Եկեք Ձեր գրառումների տրամաբանական կապը տեսնենք.

Ես հարցրեցի. Ինչի՞ համար ենք աղոթում:
Դուք. Աղոթում ենք մեր խնդրանքների համար, մեր համար, նաև մերձավորի:
Ես. Աստված սպասում է մեր աղոթքին որպեսզի հաջողությո՞ւն ապահովի մեր մերձավորի համար:
Դուք. Չէ:

Հիմա ես նորից եմ հարցնում. Բա ինչի՞ համար ենք աղոթում  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

Մի աթեիստ հարցնում է ճգնավորին.
-Ինչո՞ւ եք այդքան աղոթում, ձեր աղոթքներից ոչինչ չի փոխվում, տեսնո՞ւմ եք ինչ վիճակի մեջ է աշխարհը:
Ճգնավորը պատասխանում է.
-Եթե աղոթում ենք և աշխարհը այս վիճակում է, ապա եթե չաղոթենք, ի՞նչ վիճակում կլիներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի աթեիստ հարցնում է ճգնավորին.
> -Ինչո՞ւ եք այդքան աղոթում, ձեր աղոթքներից ոչինչ չի փոխվում, տեսնո՞ւմ եք ինչ վիճակի մեջ է աշխարհը:
> Ճգնավորը պատասխանում է.
> -Եթե աղոթում ենք և աշխարհը այս վիճակում է, ապա եթե չաղոթենք, ի՞նչ վիճակում կլիներ:


Փառահեղ տրամաբանություն: Փաստորեն ձեր կոլեկտիվ աղոթքները հերիքում են միայն նրան, որ աշխարհը ուղղակի ***-ի մեջ լինի: Լավ չեք աղոթում սրբազան, սրտանց չեք աղթում, մտքում ուրիշ բաներ եք ուզում, խաղաղության ու հավասարության փոխարեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2012), My World My Space (05.07.2012), Quyr Qery (05.07.2012), VisTolog (05.07.2012), Աթեիստ (09.07.2012), Գալաթեա (05.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012), Ներսես_AM (05.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (05.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Mephistopheles, եթե կարելի է, մի հարց, կյանքումդ Աստծուն աղոթք արած կա՞ս, և ի՞նչ ես զգացել այդ ժամանակ: Եթե համարում ես, որ սուղ անձնական հարց եմ տալիս, կարող ես չպատասխանել:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Mephistopheles, եթե կարելի է, մի հարց, կյանքումդ Աստծուն աղոթք արած կա՞ս, և ի՞նչ ես զգացել այդ ժամանակ: Եթե համարում ես, որ սուղ անձնական հարց եմ տալիս, կարող ես չպատասխանել:


Կներես, որ պատասխանում եմ, հուսամ Մեֆն էլ իրա տեղը կպատասխանի, բայց ես աղոթել եմ, ուղղակի աղոթել, ու գիտես՝ ոչինչ, բացարձակապես ոչինչ չեմ զգացել:
Հա, ես մարդ չեմ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Համ էլ ինչ կապ ունի, թե ինչ ես զգում էդ պահին, կարևորը հետոն է, ասենք, ավելի լավ է գործենք, քան թե աղոթենք, թե չէ ամֆիտամինն էլ էդ պահին նենց բերկրանք պարգևի, դու ասա դրա վերջը լավ լինի:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles, եթե կարելի է, մի հարց, կյանքումդ Աստծուն աղոթք արած կա՞ս, և ի՞նչ ես զգացել այդ ժամանակ: Եթե համարում ես, որ սուղ անձնական հարց եմ տալիս, կարող ես չպատասխանել:


Պատասխանեմ… փոքր ժամանակս շատ եմ աղոթել… բայց որ մեծացա էլ չեմ աղոթել… աստծուց ուզելիք չունեմ… հոգևոր բոլոր հարցերով դիմում եմ արվեստին ու երաժշտությանը

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012), Տրիբուն (06.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Կներես, որ պատասխանում եմ, հուսամ Մեֆն էլ իրա տեղը կպատասխանի, բայց ես աղոթել եմ, ուղղակի աղոթել, ու գիտես՝ ոչինչ, բացարձակապես ոչինչ չեմ զգացել:
> Հա, ես մարդ չեմ:


Կներես որ ես եմ պատասխանում, իսկ դու երբևէ մտածել ես, ինչու պատասխան չես ստացել:




> ավելի լավ է գործենք, քան թե աղոթենք,


Երկուսն էլ իրար հետ սերտ կապված են, գործն առանց աղոթքի էգոիզմ է, աղոթքն առանց գործի անպտուղ է:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Կներես որ ես եմ պատասխանում, իսկ դու երբևէ մտածել ես, ինչու պատասխան չես ստացել


հովարս, ինձ համար աստված չկա, ոնց կարող եմ պատասխան ստանալ, ժամանակին լավ էլ աղոթել եմ, լավ էլ հավատացել եմ, բայց պատասխան մեկ է չի եղել:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Պատասխանեմ… փոքր ժամանակս շատ եմ աղոթել… բայց որ մեծացա էլ չեմ աղոթել… աստծուց ուզելիք չունեմ… հոգևոր բոլոր հարցերով դիմում եմ արվեստին ու երաժշտությանը


Ճշմարիտ է այս խոսքը. «Եղեք երեխաների նման»: Աղոթքը մաքուր և արդար գործ է:

----------


## հովարս

> հովարս, ինձ համար աստված չկա, ոնց կարող եմ պատասխան ստանալ, ժամանակին լավ էլ աղոթել եմ, լավ էլ հավատացել եմ, բայց պատասխան մեկ է չի եղել:


Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե ինչու շատերը իրենց աղոթքներին ստանում են պատասխան, մի՞թե միայն իրենց համար կա Աստված

----------


## Ավետիք

> հովարս, ինձ համար աստված չկա, ոնց կարող եմ պատասխան ստանալ, ժամանակին լավ էլ աղոթել եմ, լավ էլ հավատացել եմ, բայց պատասխան մեկ է չի եղել:


Շնորհակալություն անկեղծությանդ համար Quyr Qery:

----------


## Ավետիք

Գիտեք, աղոթքը՝ դա միայն ինչ-որ մի բան խնդրելը չէ: Այն նման է սիրածդ Էակի հետ առանձին հաղորդակցություն ունենալուն: Եվ դու այդ պահին աննկարագրելի հաճույք և բավականություն ես ապրում: Այն վեր է ամեն մեկ բան ստանալուց, դա է աղոթքի ներգործումը:

----------


## Ավետիք

Հենց այդ նպատակով է ասվում. «Ճաշակեք և տեսեք, թե Տերը որքան քաղցր է»: Դա միայն անձնական փորձառություն է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճշմարիտ է այս խոսքը. «Եղեք երեխաների նման»: Աղոթքը մաքուր և արդար գործ է:


 Ավետիք ջան, արի քեզ մի բան ասեմ… աղոթքը դա մարդու խոսքն ա իր խղճի հետ… դու ամբողջ ընթացքում խոսում ես ինքդ քո հետ, քննարկում ու արդարանում ես մի բանի համար որը քեզ կասկածներ ա հարուցել… վստահ չես քո որոշման համար… ստեղ երրորդ "էություն" չկա… դա դու ես ինքդ քեզ հետ ու ինքդ քո հետ ազնիվ լինելու կարողության մասին ա… 

դու այն ես ինպես որ աղոթում ես… ինչ որ ուզում ես աստծուց և ինչպես որ ուզում ես այդ էլ կաս… 

այ ստեղ ա աղոթքի մաքրությունը, որն և է մարդու մաքրությունը…

----------

Freeman (12.07.2012), Quyr Qery (06.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Ավետիք ջան, արի քեզ մի բան ասեմ… աղոթքը դա մարդու խոսքն ա իր խղճի հետ… դու ամբողջ ընթացքում խոսում ես ինքդ քո հետ, քննարկում ու արդարանում ես մի բանի համար որը քեզ կասկածներ ա հարուցել… վստահ չես քո որոշման համար… ստեղ երրորդ "էություն" չկա… դա դու ես ինքդ քեզ հետ ու ինքդ քո հետ ազնիվ լինելու կարողության մասին ա… 
> 
> դու այն ես ինպես որ աղոթում ես… ինչ որ ուզում ես աստծուց և ինչպես որ ուզում ես այդ էլ կաս… 
> 
> այ ստեղ ա աղոթքի մաքրությունը, որն և է մարդու մաքրությունը…


Փաստորեն երբ 3 տարեկան աղջիկս 40 աստիճան ջերմով պարկած էր, ես խղճիս հետ զրուցում էի և դեռ զրույցս չավարտած աղջիկս ապաքինվում է, էստեղ խիղճս բժշկե՞ց, չգիտեի որ հրաշագործ խիղճ ունեմ :Xeloq:

----------

Apsara (06.07.2012), keyboard (06.07.2012), Ավետիք (06.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն երբ 3 տարեկան աղջիկս 40 աստիճան ջերմով պարկած էր, ես խղճիս հետ զրուցում էի և դեռ զրույցս չավարտած աղջիկս ապաքինվում է, էստեղ խիղճս բժշկե՞ց, չգիտեի որ հրաշագործ խիղճ ունեմ


Չէ ապեր, աստված գործերը թողեց եկավ… հովարս, ուրախ եմ որ աղջնակդ լավացել ա ու իրա կյանքին ես մեռնեմ… էրեխեքը պտի լավ լինեն, բայց մի ասա Աստծուց խնդրեցի ու նա արեց… դրա պատասխանը կա, ուրիշ հարց ա որ չես ուզում ընդունել… գուցեև հիմա չկա պատասխանը, բայց գտնվելու ա… խիղճդ մի թերագնահատի ու երկրորդական մի դարձրու… դրանով ա չափվում քո մարդկային արժանիքներն ու մարդկությունը… խիղճդ առաջնայինն ա ու դու միայն նրա առջև ես պատասխանատու… անգամ եթե ընդունենք որ աստված կա ու վերջում կանգնելու ես դատաստանի առաջ, աստված նայելու ա թե դու որքանով ես եղել խղճով ու խղճիդ նկատմամբ ազնիվ…

դու դեռ քո խղճի զորությունը չգիտես… դա էն դուռն ա որ քեզ կտանի դեպի մարդկանց հասկանալու, գնահատելու ու նրանց մասին դատողություններ անելու ուղի… կարաս չհամաձայնվես, բայց հիշի գոնե…

----------

Quyr Qery (06.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Աղոթքը լավ բան ա, իհարկե անգիր արած տեքստերի մասին չի խոսքս, ես որ շատ եմ նեղը լինում, մտքիս մեջ ասում եմ աստված ջան օգնի, ու հավատացեք շատ դեպքերում օգնում ա  :Smile:  ուղղակի մի գաղտնիք կա, երբ ինչ-որ բանի համար աղոթում ես, պիտի նաև ամբողջ ուժերդ ներդնես դրա իրականացման համար, այ էդ ժամանակ աստված օգնում ա  :Smile:  թե չէ կասի, էս ով ա էս պորտաբույծը, կարող ա գիտես քո սաղ գործերը ես եմ անելու: Ու առռըհա թե կօգնի  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (06.07.2012), Mephistopheles (06.07.2012), Moonwalker (06.07.2012), My World My Space (06.07.2012), Quyr Qery (06.07.2012), Գալաթեա (06.07.2012), հովարս (06.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012), Նարե91 (06.07.2012), Տրիբուն (06.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական.* 

*




 Monk-ի խոսքերից
					

Ես կառաջարկեի այս թեմայում խոսել աղոթքի մասին. ինչ է աղոթքը, ինչ դրսևորումներ ու եղանակներ ունի, ով ինչպես է պատկերացնում այն և այլն: Ցանկալի է նաև տարբեր կրոնական համակարգերի ու դավանանքների մոտեցումներին անդրադարձը:


Ցանկացած հաջորդ անլուրջ գրառում տուգանվելու է:*

----------

Chuk (06.07.2012), Monk (07.07.2012), Ավետիք (06.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Չէ ապեր, աստված գործերը թողեց եկավ… հովարս, ուրախ եմ որ աղջնակդ լավացել ա ու իրա կյանքին ես մեռնեմ… էրեխեքը պտի լավ լինեն, բայց մի ասա Աստծուց խնդրեցի ու նա արեց… դրա պատասխանը կա, ուրիշ հարց ա որ չես ուզում ընդունել… գուցեև հիմա չկա պատասխանը, բայց գտնվելու ա… խիղճդ մի թերագնահատի ու երկրորդական մի դարձրու… դրանով ա չափվում քո մարդկային արժանիքներն ու մարդկությունը… խիղճդ առաջնայինն ա ու դու միայն նրա առջև ես պատասխանատու… անգամ եթե ընդունենք որ աստված կա ու վերջում կանգնելու ես դատաստանի առաջ, աստված նայելու ա թե դու որքանով ես եղել խղճով ու խղճիդ նկատմամբ ազնիվ…
> 
> դու դեռ քո խղճի զորությունը չգիտես… դա էն դուռն ա որ քեզ կտանի դեպի մարդկանց հասկանալու, գնահատելու ու նրանց մասին դատողություններ անելու ուղի… կարաս չհամաձայնվես, բայց հիշի գոնե…


Mephistopheles ջան, ինչքան էլ փորձես պնդել, որ Աստված չկա, իմ մեջ ավելի է հաստատվում համոզումս, որ Նա Բարձրյալ ու Հզոր Անձ է և անսահման Սեր: Աստված Հոգի է, մեր խղջից անհամեմատ առավել, սրտերը քննող և աղոթքներին պատասխանող: Նա Իր Անձը հայտնում է նրանց, ովքեր անկեղծ սրտով փնտրում ու խնդրում են Իրեն: Հովարսի նման իմ կյանքում էլ է Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը պատասխանել աղոթքներիս, բազում անգամներ իմ կյանքն է փրկել: Ու հիմա ուզում ես քո պնդումներով համոզել ինձ հակառակը   :Stop:  ...
Խղճի գոյությունը չեմ հերքում, բայց այն չի փրկում, չի բուժում, չի սովորեցնում, չի մխիթարում և կյանքեր չի փոխում: Այդ ամենը միայն Տերն է անում նաև ի պատասխան աղոթքներին: Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ու կտեսնես:

----------

ArtSus (02.08.2012), Ripsim (18.07.2012), հովարս (06.07.2012), Նետ (07.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան, ինչքան էլ փորձես պնդել, որ Աստված չկա, իմ մեջ ավելի է հաստատվում համոզումս, որ Նա Բարձրյալ ու Հզոր *Անձ* է և անսահման Սեր: Աստված Հոգի է, մեր խղջից անհամեմատ առավել, սրտերը քննող և աղոթքներին պատասխանող: Նա Իր *Անձը* հայտնում է նրանց, ովքեր անկեղծ սրտով փնտրում ու խնդրում են Իրեն: Հովարսի նման իմ կյանքում էլ է Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը պատասխանել աղոթքներիս, բազում անգամներ իմ կյանքն է փրկել: Ու հիմա ուզում ես քո պնդումներով համոզել ինձ հակառակը   ...
> Խղճի գոյությունը չեմ հերքում, բայց այն չի փրկում, չի բուժում, չի սովորեցնում, չի մխիթարում և կյանքեր չի փոխում: Այդ ամենը միայն Տերն է անում նաև ի պատասխան աղոթքներին: Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ու կտեսնես:


Աստծո գոյությունը ոչ հնարավոր է հերքել, ոչ էլ ապացուցել… հարցը դա չի… հարցն այն է, որ երբ մարդն իր հարաբերությունները մյուս մարդկանց և աշխարհի հետ պայմանավորում է իրենցի դուրս մի Անձով այլ ոչ թե իր մեջ գտնվող և իր բաղկացուցիչ մաս կազմող խղճով, այդ մարդը դառնում է անկանխատեսելի, անվստահելի և անկայուն անձ… իմիջայլոց աստված անձ չի…

երբ մարդը դադարում է արժեք լինել, իսկ խիղճը փոխարիբվում ինչ որ երրորդ՝ մարդուց դուրս մի "անձով" բոլոր բարոյական արժեքները խարխլվում են և աստված դադարում է աղոթքներին պատասխանել… մարդու փրկությունը ոչ թե աստծո ձեռքում է այլ մյուս մարդկանց խղճի վրա… եթե սա հասկանաք իրար ավելի կսիրեք, ավելի երջանիկ կլինեք, ավետարանի պատքամներն էլ կատարած կլինեք…

----------

Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Աղոթքը ըստ իս հոգեվիճակ է, որը կարող է թե ինքնաբերաբար առաջանալ, թե երգերով, բառերով, մանթրաներով: Ու կարծում եմ տարբերություն չկա, թե ինչպես մարդ կհասնի այդ հոգեվիճակին: Շատերը աղոթում են, երբ ինչ-որ կերպ նեղն են ընկնում, դա բնական է:

----------

keyboard (07.07.2012), Ripsim (18.07.2012), Ավետիք (14.07.2012), հովարս (07.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աղոթքը կարող ա լավ բան ա: Ես էլ եմ աղոթում մեկ-մեկ: 

Բայց աշխարհիս մեծագույն մեղքերը իրականացվել են աղոթքը շուրքերին, աղոթքի հետևը թաքնված, աղոթքով պաշտպանված: Էսօր մի հատ հետարքիր պատմական ակնարկ կարդացի: Ափսոս հոդվածը չեմ կարում գտնեմ ինտերնետում, բայց սրա մասին էր, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն:   

Լսել եմ, Գյումրու քաղաքապետն էլ ա շատ Ասվածավախ մարդ, սաղ օրը աղոթում ա: Իսկ չար լեզուներն ասում են, որ իրա վիժվածքները սիրում են կույս աղջիկներ բռնաբարել:

----------

Freeman (12.07.2012), Malxas (08.07.2012), Mephistopheles (07.07.2012), Quyr Qery (08.07.2012), Արէա (07.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Աղոթքը մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության միակ միջոցն է:
Աղոթողի շուրթերից երբեք չար բաներ դուրս չի գա, չի կարող մի աղբյուրից և քաղցր և դառը ջուր դուրս գա: Չարությունը դուրս է գալիս մարդու սրտից, և նման սիրտ ունեցող մարդու աղոթքը ոչ լսվում է, ոչ էլ՝ պատասխանվում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աղոթքը մարդ-Աստված հարաբերության միակ միջոցն է:
> Աղոթողի շուրթերից երբեք չար բաներ դուրս չի գա, չի կարող մի աղբյուրից և քաղցր և դառը ջուր դուրս գա: Չարությունը դուրս է գալիս մարդու սրտից, և նման սիրտ ունեցող մարդու աղոթքը ոչ լսվում է, ոչ էլ՝ պատասխանվում:


You'll be surprised… ապեր… 

բայց ես շատ գիտեմ մարդկանց որոնք հենց քո ասածի պես էլ կան…

----------

Quyr Qery (08.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> You'll be surprised… ապեր… 
> 
> բայց ես շատ գիտեմ մարդկանց որոնք հենց քո ասածի պես էլ կան…


Զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի նման մարդկանց չի կարելի համարել հավատացյալ,  այդ մարդկանց  Քրիստոս 2000տարի առաջ անվանել է կեղծավոր փարիսեցիներ, որոնք դրսից են երևում ՝՝աղոթողներ՛՛ բայց ներսից հափշտակող գայլեր են, իսկ այստեղ խոսվում է անկեղծ աղոթքի մասին, անկեղծ հավատացյաների կողմից

----------

Ավետիք (14.07.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Աղոթքը կարող ա լավ բան ա: Ես էլ եմ աղոթում մեկ-մեկ: 
> 
> Բայց աշխարհիս մեծագույն մեղքերը իրականացվել են աղոթքը շուրքերին, աղոթքի հետևը թաքնված, աղոթքով պաշտպանված: Էսօր մի հատ հետարքիր պատմական ակնարկ կարդացի: Ափսոս հոդվածը չեմ կարում գտնեմ ինտերնետում, բայց սրա մասին էր, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն:   
> 
> Լսել եմ, Գյումրու քաղաքապետն էլ ա շատ Ասվածավախ մարդ, սաղ օրը աղոթում ա: Իսկ չար լեզուներն ասում են, որ իրա վիժվածքները սիրում են կույս աղջիկներ բռնաբարել:


Որևե մեկի հավատքը չպետք ա հիմնված լինի ինչ որ մի այլ մարդու հավատքի վրա: Մե՛կ հավատքի կատարող ու օրինակ ունենք՝ Հիսուս Քրիստոս:
Էս օրինակով ասեմ՝ ես ուզում եմ դառնալ բժիշկ ու օգնել մարդկանց: Բայց նայում եմ մեր հարևան հեքիմին որ իրեն բժիշկ ա անվանում ու հիասթափվում եմ բժիշկներից ու բժշկությունից: Ճիշտ եմ անու՞մ:

----------

Ավետիք (14.07.2012), հովարս (07.07.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> երբ մարդը դադարում է արժեք լինել, իսկ խիղճը փոխարիբվում ինչ որ երրորդ՝ մարդուց դուրս մի "անձով" բոլոր բարոյական արժեքները խարխլվում են և աստված դադարում է աղոթքներին պատասխանել… մարդու փրկությունը ոչ թե աստծո ձեռքում է այլ մյուս* մարդկանց խղճի* վրա… եթե սա հասկանաք իրար ավելի կսիրեք, ավելի երջանիկ կլինեք, ավետարանի պատքամներն էլ կատարած կլինեք…


Խիղճն էլ Աստծո պատգամավորն է մարդկանց մեջ: Խիղճը հոգևոր արժեք ա՝ ոչ մատերեալիստական: Քանի որ «մի խումբ գիտնականը» դեռ չի ապացուցել խղճի գտնվելու վայրը:  :Smile: 
եթե ընդունում ես խղճի առկայությունը, եթե տարբերություն  ես դնում  լավի ու վատի, չարի  ու բարու մեջ, ուրեմն դու ընդունում ես Աստծուն:

----------

Ավետիք (14.07.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Աղոթքը կարող ա լավ բան ա: Ես էլ եմ աղոթում մեկ-մեկ: 
> 
> Բայց աշխարհիս մեծագույն մեղքերը իրականացվել են աղոթքը շուրքերին, աղոթքի հետևը թաքնված, աղոթքով պաշտպանված: Էսօր մի հատ հետարքիր պատմական ակնարկ կարդացի: Ափսոս հոդվածը չեմ կարում գտնեմ ինտերնետում, բայց սրա մասին էր, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն:   
> 
> Լսել եմ, Գյումրու քաղաքապետն էլ ա շատ Ասվածավախ մարդ, սաղ օրը աղոթում ա: Իսկ չար լեզուներն ասում են, որ իրա վիժվածքները սիրում են կույս աղջիկներ բռնաբարել:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում:
Կա մարդու մի տեսակ, որն ինչ ուզում անում է, հետո գնում եկեղեցի աղոթք անում ու մոմ վառում և գալիս այն խորին համոզման, որ իր բոլոր մեղքերը քավեց: 
Այդպիսի մարդկանց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ: Ամեն կիրակի եկեղեցի է գնում մոմ վառելու, գուցե մուրացկանին էլ ողորմություն տա, եթե հանդիպի: Եկեղեցուն կամ տերտերներին թե մի վատ խոսք ասես, իսկույն կպաշտպանի, կխոսի բարձր արժեքներից: Բայց թե իր ճանապարհին կանգնած եղար, այնպիսի անվրդով ձևով ու ստոր միջոցներով է քեզ հեռացնում, որ ուղղակի ապշում ես:

----------

Ավետիք (14.07.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում:
> Կա մարդու մի տեսակ, որն ինչ ուզում անում է, հետո գնում եկեղեցի աղոթք անում ու մոմ վառում և գալիս այն խորին համոզման, որ իր բոլոր մեղքերը քավեց: 
> Այդպիսի մարդկանց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ: Ամեն կիրակի եկեղեցի է գնում մոմ վառելու, գուցե մուրացկանին էլ ողորմություն տա, եթե հանդիպի: Եկեղեցուն կամ տերտերներին թե մի վատ խոսք ասես, իսկույն կպաշտպանի, կխոսի բարձր արժեքներից: Բայց թե իր ճանապարհին կանգնած եղար, այնպիսի անվրդով ձևով ու ստոր միջոցներով է քեզ հեռացնում, որ ուղղակի ապշում ես:


Malxas ջան համաձայն եմ որ կա մարդկության այդ տեսակը, որոնք անխտիր ամեն կիրիակի և տոնական օրերին եկեղեցի են գնում, բայց, հենց մի բան մոտները չի ստացվում Քրիստոս, Աստված և Տիրամայր են հայհոյում(Հունաստանում): Կան նաև մարդիկ որոնք Էլ ամբողջ օրը Աստվածպաշտությամբ են զբաղված, սակայն այստեղ խոսքը ոչ թե այդ մարդկանց մասին է, այլ աղոթքի և նրա դրսեվորումների մասին

----------

Malxas (08.07.2012), Ավետիք (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Աստծո գոյությունը ոչ հնարավոր է հերքել, ոչ էլ ապացուցել… հարցը դա չի… հարցն այն է, որ երբ մարդն իր հարաբերությունները մյուս մարդկանց և աշխարհի հետ պայմանավորում է իրենցի դուրս մի Անձով այլ ոչ թե իր մեջ գտնվող և իր բաղկացուցիչ մաս կազմող խղճով, այդ մարդը դառնում է անկանխատեսելի, անվստահելի և անկայուն անձ… իմիջայլոց աստված անձ չի…
> 
> երբ մարդը դադարում է արժեք լինել, իսկ խիղճը փոխարիբվում ինչ որ երրորդ՝ մարդուց դուրս մի "անձով" բոլոր բարոյական արժեքները խարխլվում են և աստված դադարում է աղոթքներին պատասխանել… մարդու փրկությունը ոչ թե աստծո ձեռքում է այլ մյուս մարդկանց խղճի վրա… եթե սա հասկանաք իրար ավելի կսիրեք, ավելի երջանիկ կլինեք, ավետարանի պատքամներն էլ կատարած կլինեք…


Ի դեպ, Աստված Անձ է, և Իր նման ստեղծելով, մեզ էլ է անձ արարել: Ըստ այդմ, երբ մարդ ապրում է Աստծո Խոսքի համեմատ, մարդս կայուն է (ունի հոգևոր սկզբունքներ), վստահելի (նա ձգտում է, որ իր այոն լինի այո, ոչը՝ ոչ), կանխատեսելի (Աստծո Խոսքը հայտնի է), և ձգտում է դիմացինին սիրել Տիրոջ պատվերի համաձայն (դիմացինն արժեքավորված է) քանի որ Աստված Իր Հոգով բնակված է նրա մեջ: 

Առանց Քրիստոսի չկա փրկություն, որովհետև բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն փրկության կարիքը: Առանց Քրիստոսի չկա Ավետարանի պատգամի կատարում, բոլորն էլ մեղավոր են: Աստված Քրիստոսի արժեքով է գնահատում մարդուն, Իր Որդին զոհելով մարդու փրկության համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, Աստված Անձ է, և Իր նման ստեղծելով, մեզ էլ է անձ արարել: Ըստ այդմ, երբ մարդ ապրում է Աստծո Խոսքի համեմատ, մարդս կայուն է (ունի հոգևոր սկզբունքներ), վստահելի (նա ձգտում է, որ իր այոն լինի այո, ոչը՝ ոչ), կանխատեսելի (Աստծո Խոսքը հայտնի է), և ձգտում է դիմացինին սիրել Տիրոջ պատվերի համաձայն (դիմացինն արժեքավորված է) քանի որ Աստված Իր Հոգով բնակված է նրա մեջ: 
> 
> *Առանց Քրիստոսի չկա փրկություն*, որովհետև բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն փրկության կարիքը: *Առանց Քրիստոսի չկա Ավետարանի պատգամի կատարում, բոլորն էլ մեղավոր են:* Աստված Քրիստոսի արժեքով է գնահատում մարդուն, Իր Որդին զոհելով մարդու փրկության համար:


որքան ես գիտեմ աստված անիմանալի ու նբացատրելի ա, բայց ըստ քեզ նա հերիք չի անձ է մի հատ էլ "մեր" նման… դու որ ասում ես մեր նման, ու՞մ ինկատի ունես… մերը շատ լայն հասկացողություն ա… իմիջայլող ամենաանկանխատեսելի Աստծո խոսքը մեկնաբանողներն են… 

Ավետ ջան, արի քեզ մի բան ասեմ… 15 թվին երբ հայ կանայք և երեխաները աստծո աչքի առաջ մազապուրծ էին լինում թուրքի յաթաղանից, այդ մեր մուսուլման արաբ եղբայրներն էին որ շատ-շատերին փրկեցին ու մեր քրիստոնյա եղբայրների դավաճանության արդյունքից… նրանք Հիսուսին չէին ճանաչում, բայց փրկեցին մեզ… առաջին հերթին մարդը պտի գնահատի մարդուն որ հետո նոր Աստված գնահատի մարդուն…

Աստված մարդուն գնահատում է նրանով, թե ինչպես է նա վերաբերվում մեկ այլ մարդու, անկախ նրանից թե այդ մարդն ինչպիսին է…

----------

Arpine (17.07.2012), keyboard (17.07.2012), Quyr Qery (17.08.2012), Արէա (16.07.2012), Մինա (19.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Աստված մարդուն գնահատում է նրանով, թե ինչպես է նա վերաբերվում մեկ այլ մարդու, անկախ նրանից թե այդ մարդն ինչպիսին է…


Գիտես Meph ջան, էս վերջին արտահայտությունդ էնպես սրտիս մեջ մտավ, անկեզծությամբ, որ էն վերևի գրածներիդ արդեն չեմ էլ պատասխանի (չնայած, որ համաձայն չեմ):
Շնորհք և խաղաղություն քեզ:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.07.2012), Ripsim (18.07.2012), Արէա (18.07.2012)

----------


## Աննամառիա

Ավետիք երևում է Քրիստոնեությունից բավականին  տեղյակ ես, բայց գիտես որ Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն իր նմանությամբ, մենք Աստծուն նման ենք 3 հատկանիշներով

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք երևում է Քրիստոնեությունից բավականին  տեղյակ ես, բայց գիտես որ Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն իր նմանությամբ, մենք Աստծուն նման ենք 3 հատկանիշներով


Երևի դեռ չես պատկերացնում, թե ինչքանով եմ տեղյակ, ու քո ասածն ել պատկերացրու, որ գիտեմ  :Smile: 
Մենակ թե էդ ի՞նչ երեք հատկանիշների մասին դու գիտես:

----------


## Աննամառիա

1 ազատ կամք
2բանականությունը
3արտաքին նմանությունը

----------


## Ավետիք

> 1 ազատ կամք
> 2բանականությունը
> 3արտաքին նմանությունը


Այս երեքը ներառվում են հոգու մեջ: Մեր հոգին է Աստծո պատկերը մեր մեջ: Ուրեմն մենք լինելով հոքևոր էակներ, հոգով ենք նման Աստծուն:

----------


## Աննամառիա

ճիշտ է Աստված մեզ ստեղծել է իր նմանությամբ

----------

Ավետիք (20.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Աստված Հոգի է, և Նրան պաշտենք Հոգով և Ճշմարտությունով:
Սա էլ աղոթքի հիմքն է: Սուրբ Հոգով աղոթենք:

----------


## Narek7

Բարեվ Ձեզ:Խնդրում եմ, ինձ ասեք՝ ինչ է լեզուներով աղոթքը և արդյոք միայն աղանդավորներն են այդպես աղոթում?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բարեվ Ձեզ:Խնդրում եմ, ինձ ասեք՝ ինչ է լեզուներով աղոթքը և արդյոք միայն աղանդավորներն են այդպես աղոթում?


Ողջույններս: :Hi: 
Կարդա՛ Պողոս առաքյալի Կորնթացիներին ուղղված առաջին թղթի 12-14-րդ գլուխները ու համեմատի՛ր քո նշած դեպքերի հետ (մասնավորապես 14:26-28-ը, 14:6-11-ը ևն):
«Կյանքի խոսքի» «Հոգեգալստականների» մրթմրթոց-ճղճղոցի դեպքում, ԻՀԿ, գործ ունենք կա՛մ պարզապես թատերականացման, կա՛մ էլ իդեատորային-ասսոգիատիվ ավտոմատիզմի, այլ կերպ ասած Կանդինսկի-Կլերամբոյի համախտանիշի հետ:

Հ.Գ. Քրիստոնյայի կյանքում ամենևին էլ դա չի կարևորը (Եթէ զլեզուս մարդկան խօսիցիմ եւ զհրեշտակաց, եւ սէր չունիցիմ, եղէ ես իբրեւ զպղինձ որ հնչէ, կամ իբրեւ զծնծղայս որ ղաւղաջեն։ Ա.Կրնթ 13:1):
Հ.Գ.Գ. Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քահանայի կարծիքն *այստեղ* (78-րդ հարցը):

----------

Ripsim (17.08.2012), Արէա (17.08.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Բարեվ Ձեզ:Խնդրում եմ, ինձ ասեք՝ ինչ է լեզուներով աղոթքը և արդյոք միայն աղանդավորներն են այդպես աղոթում?


Տեսնենք թէ ինչ է ասում «Գործք Առաքելոցը»

Գործք 6 Եւ երբ *Պօղոսը նրանց վրայ ձեռք դրեց, Սուրբ Հոգին իջաւ նրանց վրայ. լեզուներ էին խօսում* եւ մարգարէանում։ 

Ծագումով հրեայ հաւատացեալները, որոնք Պետրոսի հետ էին եկել, զարմացան, որ հեթանոսների վրայ եւս Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհները հոսում են. 46որովհետեւ լսում էին, որ* նրանք լեզուներ էին խօսում* եւ փառաբանում Աստծուն։ 

Երբ Երուսաղէմում գտնուող առաքեալները լսեցին, թէ Սամարիայում էլ ընդունել են Աստծու խօսքը, նրանց մօտ ուղարկեցին Պետրոսին եւ Յովհաննէսին, 15որոնք, իջնելով, աղօթում էին նրանց համար, որպէսզի ստանան Սուրբ Հոգին. 16քանի որ մինչեւ այն ժամանակ նրանցից ոչ մէկի վրայ Սուրբ Հոգին դեռ չէր իջել, այլ միայն մկրտուել էին Տէր Յիսուսի անունով։ 17*Այն ժամանակ ձեռքները դրեցին նրանց վրայ, եւ նրանք Սուրբ Հոգին ստացան։ 
*_Ի միջայլոց Սուրբ Հոգու ստացումը հստակ ուղեկցվել է նշաններով (կարծում եմ՝ լեզուների խոսեցմամբ) Քանի որ նույնիսկ օտար մարդիկ նկատում էին դա՝_
Սիմոնը տեսնելով, թէ առաքեալների ձեռք դնելով Սուրբ Հոգին տրւում է, փող տուեց ու ասաց. 19«Ինձ էլ տուէք այս իշխանութիւնը, որպէսզի, ում վրայ որ ձեռքս դնեմ, Սուրբ Հոգին ստանայ»։ 2

----------

